# timing belt or timing chain



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a 92 sentra-e
Not sure if it has a timing belt or chain it has 105k miles


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

a search would bring you to the conclusion that your car has a timing chain


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

actually i think its 2 timing chains just to make it a lil more gay


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

1.6l have one timing chain. the bigger engines have two.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

cruisnhard said:


> 1.6l have one timing chain. the bigger engines have two.



Don't spread misinformation like that. The GA16DE has two timing chains. No other motor in the Nissan family line has that kind of setup (at least the ones from '91 and up). The other motors either having a timing chain or a timing belt.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah GA16de has 2 chains. i believe cause 1 is for the VTC solenoid. . .


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here is a diagram of the GA16DE timing chains from the FSM:










The bottom chain drives an idler sprocket which drives the upper chain. Since the block is narrower than the spacing between the cams, the bottom chain fits in the block, and the upper chain goes to the cam sprockets in the head.

Lew


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> Here is a diagram of the GA16DE timing chains from the FSM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the diagram :cheers:


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

i thought you were asking about two chains around the cam gears like the 2.4l. i didnt mean to to give out wrong info.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

cruisnhard said:


> i thought you were asking about two chains around the cam gears like the 2.4l. i didnt mean to to give out wrong info.


The KA24DE engine has the same timing chain setup as the GA16DE. I checked in the 1997 Altima and 1994 240SX FSMs.

Lew


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

my chain was diffrent from my brother inlaws 2.4l altima.i checked when we painted our valve covers.


----------

